
Objective-C in 2015 - numo16
https://medium.com/the-traveled-ios-developers-guide/objective-c-in-2015-3cb7dab3690c
======
sebhack
> Now with Swift quickly winning over my ever affectionate engineer heart, I
> still find myself enjoying my time in Objective-C.

I feel similar when it comes to Objective-C programming. Although the language
is quite ugly and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone (of course nowadays you
should use Swift instead!), I still enjoy programming in Objective-C because
I'm fluent with it and I'm familiar with the gotchas.

Surprisingly this is also the case with JavaScript and PHP. Both popular
languages (actually industry standard for webdevs) I know by heart and enjoy
using, but at the same time ugly and infamous for their design flaws.

Swift seems to be a well designed language and I'm really curious if and how
it will be adopted outside the Apple ecosystem now that it has been announced
open source. Maybe in a few years, I'll be using Swift not only for Apple
development but also for web development and shell scripting. Although I guess
Swift programming would feel quite different in other environments because you
may have to use other frameworks. But why use several languages if you have
one that works for everything.

~~~
dibjordan
I agree completely. I know my way around Objective-C so well, I feel
absolutely comfortable with it. I am starting to get there with Swift, but it
will be very cool to see how it's used outside of Apple's ecosystem.

------
jonsterling
Bizarre that this fellow grimaces at "type erasure". That's the correct way to
polymorphism!

